# Diagnostic Tools



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Yup. I have my HDD tools and I have my Memory testors. Are there any other diagnostics? Such as Video card, motherboard etc..


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

have you tried/got *Speed Fan*


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

jbm1991 said:


> have you tried/got *Speed Fan*


Thank you. I forgot about that one. I also have Prime95 for the CPU testing.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

PCWizard







also has benchmarking/testing utilities.

I think the very best tester is Eurosoft's PC-Check. From just the bootable floppy, you can do extensive tests of all the hardware. Even without the additional hardware for testing that is available, you can do some pretty thorough testing and benchmarking. I don't see the necessity of more detailed diagnostics since I'm not about to do any repairs to bad boards, for example. These days it's cheaper to just replace them.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You mention "ghoster" in your other thread, even though you didn't here. So, here you go:

Free Drive Cloners/Imagers:

XXClone
GImageX (GUI for Vista's built-in, hardware-agnostic volume imaging and restoration program, ImageX.)
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
CloneZilla
Partition Saving
PCI CloneMaxx
Drive Image XML
EaseUs Disk Copy
HDClone
DriveClonerXP
Self-Image

Commercial Apps:

O&O DiskImage
Acronis True Image Home
Keriver Image
Avanquest Copy Commander
Paragon Drive Backup
NovaBackup
R-Drive Image
Norton Ghost
HDClone Pro or Enterprise
Terabyte Image for Windows
Terabyte Image for DOS (can directly access FAT, FAT32, and NTFS partitions)
Spotmau Disk Clone & Backup


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

John, I'm going to steal your list, that's an impressive array!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Go for it. I'll need to check for new ones and updates soon. Then, I'll need to try them.


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Elvandil said:


> Go for it. I'll need to check for new ones and updates soon. Then, I'll need to try them.


I hope you do not mind me doing the same. I am gathering a list of free usuable software for people to use. 

Now for my question: Do any of those have features similar to Norton Ghost? (Free ones) The ability to create an image and then a button triggers the imaging restore process that takes about 20 mins max?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

They are all similar to Ghost in that they save and restore partitions. But since cloning and imaging are similar processes, I've grouped them together. Probably Clonezilla and Partimage are the most similar to Ghost (which I think has been pretty much abandoned now by most in favor of Acronis True Image).


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

I happen to like Scott Mueller's book on Computer Repair. It must be in its 18th or 20th Edition by now - I have maybe the 10th.

He goes into the Pro diagnostic tools, like cards to help diagnose hardware faults, etc.

If the hardware doesn't work, all the free software in the world won't help!

The real question is what tools capture the best expert diagnostic behavior such that a human can determine whether the fault is software or hardware and then follow a fault diagnostic procedure to correct the problem if possible in either software or hardware.

Good design helps to narrow the causes quickly, but good system software is engineered with fault finding help.

-- Tom


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm using UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD)
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

CPU Tests
Memory Tests
Peripherals Tools
CPU Information
System Information
Benchmark Tools
BIOS Tools
Hard Disk Installation Tools
Hard Disk Diagnostic Tools
Hard Disk Device Management Tools
Hard Disk Wiping Tools
Hard Disk Cloning Tools
Hard Disk Low-Level Editing Tools
Partition Tools
Boot Managers
File Tools
NTFS Tools
Anti-Virus/Malware Tools
Network Tools
DOS Boot Disks
Linux Boot Disks

download ISO image and burn to CD.
...it's free!

also for my System Information...

Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit (Version 7.2v)
displays a detailed profile of your installed software, hardware and vulnerabilities in your Web browser.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There's also the practicality factor. How in depth does the diagnosis really need to be? Do you need to know the actual problem if it is narrowed down to the board or a drive, or is that enough and you just replace the offending part?

With surface-mount and integrated boards, unless you are on Mars and need to do some soldering to get air-borne, most people just replace the bad part, so detailed diagnosis is superfluous.


----------



## Bloodyskullz (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you net_newsy. I am glad I made this topic. I had close to 15 floppies (doubles incase if 1 dies out then I have the spare one) just for diagnosing at stuff. I am glad there is many more added in that.


----------



## arabianjules (Jan 23, 2008)

Elvandil said:


> PCWizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool software, is it possible to have this program on a cd rom, so it will run from the drive? ideal for using for other computers.

thanks.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

arabianjules said:


> is it possible to have this program on a cd rom, so it will run from the drive? ideal for using for other computers.
> 
> thanks.


From the site, "ZIP package : PC Wizard 2008 can be run directly from removable support (*CD/DVD, USB Key, ...*) Options are not saved. "


----------

